# Is it just me, or...



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Is it possible that most serious "dog people" are kinda blunt, bordering on rough & somewhat aggressive. The wife tells me all the time that I spend too much time with the dogs & that I lost my "people skills". (She always knew from the get go that I prefer my dogs company over most people, so that was no shock to her.) Last night she tells me that she's observed over the years the other men in the family(and some of the women) and most of our friends & associates have the same demeanor. 
Has any one ever observed any similar behavior in their own experiences?


----------



## Erika Ackerland (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it is years of defending what you believe in to not as serious dog people. Be it the breed you own, what you do with your dogs ect. Dog people will get crapped on for how they train, what they train, money they spend, if they purchase from breeder vs rescue or if they breed. Someone always has something to say so over the years yeah I can say I have gotten pretty blunt and thick skinned as frankly the same questions, observations and opinions over and over and over just kinda wear me down


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Yes.... I wouldn't necessarily include rough, but that could be a terminology thing :-D. At least with the biting dog people. The other kinds are a pain in the arse Lol :smile:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always felt that a lot of people get into an animal related hobby, wether it's dogs, horses, whatever, because their people skills were borderline to begin with. How many times have you heard someone say "I like my animal better than most people"? And dealing with animals all the time isn't going to improve your people skills LOL 

Not saying if it's a good or bad thing, just something I've noticed repeatedly over the years.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This is an old thread from nearly 3 years ago, but it makes some interesting observations about personality types. I'm a pretty classic INTJ (though I am outgoing, I get my energy from myself and not from being around other people and have noticed this is increasingly true as I get older) and it looks like the most common personality type in dog people tend to be INTJs (about 25% of those who answered the poll were, which was twice as many as any other grouping). Which is interesting considering it's supposedly not a common personality type in the general population. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/personality-types-dog-people-9986/
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f27/meyers-brigg-personality-type-test-9995/

The funny thing is, I actually am a "people person." Just not a "stupid people person." ;-)


----------



## Erika Ackerland (Oct 27, 2011)

Then there are the stereotypes we face depending on what we own or do with our dogs. Have a bully? You're a theif, drug dealer or are compensating for something, bitework? you MUST have something to prove. Obedience? you must be a control nut and so on.
Being into both dogs and horses, I must have some pretty bad people skills lol.
I find the "dog people" MUCH better to talk to or deal with than the "horse people" 
I think there are variations of what each person falls into. I would classify myself a "dog person" and a horse owner. My world doesn't revolve around either but my passion lies with in both.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I have always preferred animals over people. I have always been criticized by family members for being the ultimate animal lover and yet when they find a stray dog or cat and even a bunny whose door do they show up at-mine. My dad once refused to talk to me for a whole year because I bought a puppy to show which gave me 2 dogs at the time and I might add he not only did not live with me or support me he lived in a different state. It was take the puppy back or you wont hear from me again-I kept the puppy. I never did understand that ultamatim from him but I am glad he finally relented and even apologized.
However I enjoy people and my husband is always saying I never meet a stranger. But I do not go out of my way to be with people preferring to stay home with my dogs and enjoy their company. I even worked in a vet's office grooming and had little interaction with the owners leaving that to the receptionists. Even my husband knows the dogs comes first.Just kidding-well sort of.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Its not that complicated. Training dogs teaches you to make corrections as fast as possible. Instead of messing around with people we give the needed correction immediately instead of listening to all the B.S.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Its not that complicated. Training dogs teaches you to make corrections as fast as possible. Instead of messing around with people we give the needed correction immediately instead of listening to all the B.S.


Most astute post of the thread LOL


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Tim, that's pretty accurate of how I deal with people & dogs alike =D>=D>=D>=D>
Kadi, I seriously can't ever remember having "people skills". I guess its because I was born into this dog's eye view of things. I've been dealing with dogs from really young. In high school I was usually the loner(by choice, I don't do crowds, even up to this day). I had 2 really good friends then, and we're still good friends & train dogs together today. I guess thats why we got along so well then.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Ever met a Type B personality dog trainer? Neither have I. We're all type A's. It's evident even on here. Big egos, cocky attitudes and nobody can tell us anything for the most part. Get more than 2 trainers in the same room and nobody can get a word in sideways. The biggest !#$% measuring contests in the world are usually held at decoy/ training seminars.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Adam what u means by types A, B personality???


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Peter, I think he means there are no type B's we're all type A. Basically we're all similar in most ways of dealing with non canine oriented persons.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have pretty good social skills


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

What i was askin is what does type A, B mean.

I am assuming its a dog training thing???

I'm whatever type socially retarded is.




Ricardo Ashton said:


> Peter, I think he means there are no type B's we're all type A. Basically we're all similar in most ways of dealing with non canine oriented persons.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> What i was askin is what does type A, B mean.
> 
> I am assuming its a dog training thing???
> 
> I'm whatever type socially retarded is.


Wikipedia...c'mon Peter....get with it...I'm a type A...used to be a type B, bacK when I smoked weed...
*Type A*
The theory describes a Type A individual as ambitious, aggressive, business-like, controlling, highly competitive, impatient, preoccupied with his or her status, time-conscious, and tightly-wound. People with Type A personalities are often high-achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines, and hate both delays and ambivalence.
In his 1996 book, Type A Behavior: Its Diagnosis and Treatment, Friedman suggests that Type A behavior is expressed in three major symptoms: free-floating hostility, which can be triggered by even minor incidents; time urgency and impatience, which causes irritation and exasperation; and a competitive drive, which causes stress and an achievement-driven mentality. The first of these symptoms is believed to be covert and therefore less observable, while the other two are more overt.
*Type B*
The theory describes Type B individuals as perfect contrast to those with Type A personalities. People with Type B personalities are generally patient, relaxed, easy-going, and at times lacking an overriding sense of urgency.
Because of these characteristics, Type B individuals are often described as apathetic and disengaged by individuals with Type A or other personality types


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Wikipedia...c'mon Peter....get with it...I'm a type A...used to be a type B, bacK when I smoked weed...
> *Type A*
> The theory describes a Type A individual as ambitious, aggressive, business-like, controlling, highly competitive, impatient, preoccupied with his or her status, time-conscious, and tightly-wound. People with Type A personalities are often high-achieving "workaholics" who multi-task, push themselves with deadlines, and hate both delays and ambivalence.
> In his 1996 book, Type A Behavior: Its Diagnosis and Treatment, Friedman suggests that Type A behavior is expressed in three major symptoms: free-floating hostility, which can be triggered by even minor incidents; time urgency and impatience, which causes irritation and exasperation; and a competitive drive, which causes stress and an achievement-driven mentality. The first of these symptoms is believed to be covert and therefore less observable, while the other two are more overt.
> ...


HUH I been called a type A personality and otherthings in one sentence :lol:, maybe thats my problem:roll:O


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx, so its not a dog thing.

All peoples just fit into 2 categories, no oversimplification???

I'm definately type retarded.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I'm whatever type socially retarded is.


With 1970 side burns....right Elvis! :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> HUH I been called a type A personality and otherthings in one sentence :lol:, maybe thats my problem:roll:O


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug all u needs is some testosterone shots n some viagra and even you could become a man.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes my wife has said many of times that all my friends, especially the k-9 folks that we associate with are very blunt ( but she admires the honesty and truth of things ) and says she'll take our type anyday of the week over the nice to your face and knife in you back type of folks. Gotta love a NJ woman. Anybody who prefers the knife instead of the blunt truth to me is nutts. I wouldnt trade my friends from the northern areas for all the money you could offer, I always know where and how I stand amongst them.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Rather it be a knife than a blunt object lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am a type A. used to be a type B (when I used to smoke pot)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm am totally Type B. Maybe that's why I just like my dogs, have fun doing stuff with them and don't really have my whole ego wrapped up in titling them. Or maybe I'm just too much of a slacker to do more than get a BH. 

Either way, most days I would rather hang with them than most people. I do try to be polite and pleasant about dog stuff and help people when they seem receptive to it, but mostly, I just don't have the patience or interest in dealing with the massive amount of stupidity. Anyone wanna buy a King Shepherd? ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> I'm am totally Type B. Maybe that's why I just like my dogs, have fun doing stuff with them and don't really have my whole ego wrapped up in titling them. Or maybe I'm just too much of a slacker to do more than get a BH.
> 
> Either way, most days I would rather hang with them than most people. I do try to be polite and pleasant about dog stuff and help people when they seem receptive to it, but mostly, I just don't have the patience or interest in dealing with the massive amount of stupidity. Anyone wanna buy a King Shepherd? ](*,)


If I want one, there are plenty available around here..


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

King Dutchies... the next bad ass dog. :roll:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> King Dutchies... the next bad ass dog. :roll:


I hope to god that this never happens and gos to shit in handbag like the GSD has become for the majority of them. I wish I could delete that comment ( nothing personal ), to avoid the thought even being put out there. I'm sure you will get some wierdo that will think hey that sounds cool let me try that king thing with the dutchie thing](*,)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Rather it be a knife than a blunt object lol.


depends on what part of the body taken the hit :-\"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You are what you are. Because you like to work dogs and enjoy doing it why should that make any difference in your genetic make up? Sorry I don't agree.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Leslie said,


> but mostly, I just don't have the patience or interest in dealing with the massive amount of stupidity.


How true Leslie!


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Some folks let their tastes define their character. Other folks let their character define their tastes. Or to put it another way: Some people are what they are because they like what they like and other people like what they like because they are what they are.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

W.......T........F..........Chad????????????



most of us aren't stoned.


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

I suppose that must mean that some of you are then. Surely you don't think that I oughtta fix that issue for you.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Is it possible that most serious "dog people" are kinda blunt, bordering on rough & somewhat aggressive. The wife tells me all the time that I spend too much time with the dogs & that I lost my "people skills". (She always knew from the get go that I prefer my dogs company over most people, so that was no shock to her.) Last night she tells me that she's observed over the years the other men in the family(and some of the women) and most of our friends & associates have the same demeanor.
> Has any one ever observed any similar behavior in their own experiences?


Are all the men in your family serious DOG PEOPLE?

if not then in your case it might just be genetic..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I by no means enjoy social interaction with a lot of people. A few close people I do. But I do have social skills. I can behave normally in social situation. But inside often I am anti-social, I would rather be in field walking with my dogs, than with my human counter part. I developed my social skill purely, I believe out of self preservation. I would rather try to be "normal" amongst my fellow human being than be an outcast. Simply because it's easier. But I do not enjoy it. 

My wife pointed this out to me. She told me your a social person, you will hang out with people, but it's not really where you want to be. 

I thought about it. It's true....and BTW. I have personality traits of both an A and a B. I think probably most do. 

I have an overactive sense of justice. I am quick to see the viruses that plague the human race, and people in general. It's a charcter flaw and I battle it all the time. But one thing it has made me greatly aware of is the puriety of a dog. This is why I love them so much. In my darkest hours...when everyone else left. My dog stayed with me, and loved me no less. And in my times of success when people hailed me...my dog loved me no more. Both of the reactions by humans sickened me. it was all based on if I was someone that could somehow help them. I know I behave the same way. But my dogs behavior was honest, true, faithful and pure. In the way I treat people I love, the dog is my role model...no saint holds a candle to the love a ragged out old mutt from the pound can give.

So yes deep in my heart. **** people.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Joby, dogs have been the family business as far back as my GGD (or so I've bee told, I can't remember that far back). GD trained me in the basics,(husbandry,obed., vet. care, etc) & dad trained me & my brothers in the specifics(adv. obed.,bite work,selection,culling, etc.) Even my daughter is into the dogs, been that way since she ws about 8 \\/. But her attitude hasn't turned into like the rest of ours yet. But I do see potential


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> You are what you are. Because you like to work dogs and enjoy doing it why should that make any difference in your genetic make up? Sorry I don't agree.



Well said Jerry!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah because most dog people like dogs better than people. 

I know I do!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Most of us would indeed rather be around our dogs than people. But, just to play devil's advocate, when was the last time you went to training or a trial or seminar and saw everyone just hanging out by their vehicle with their dog? I know someone will claim to be the exception and that's fine. But think about the types of people who do this and the types of people we're around the most while doing it. Cops, ex-cops, military, ex- military, people who own their own business. How many of us are in some type of leadership role at their job? You don't achieve those positions without having some type of strong drive and some ambition. I think there are varying degrees of each personality type. And if you're reading this and it gets your back up, you're probably more type A than you realize.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Adam Swilling said:


> Most of us would indeed rather be around our dogs than people. But, just to play devil's advocate, when was the last time you went to training or a trial or seminar and saw everyone just hanging out by their vehicle with their dog? How many of us are in some type of leadership role at their job? You don't achieve those positions without having some type of strong drive and some ambition. I think there are varying degrees of each personality type. And if you're reading this and it gets your back up, you're probably more type A than you realize.


At trials I run 5 dogs in multiple classes, I dont have time to hang out with anything other than my dogs LOL.

I do have a reletively senior role at work because I have never been very good at doing what I am told LOL. I like having the independence to do things my way, but try to avoid outright leadership roles that involves too much team work LOL

Like James I know what to do to get on with people and get the job done well, but I only do it part time and cant wait to get back to my farm where I can happily exist with my animals and myself. I tend to avoid social interaction when possible and have no problems doing things by myself. I only make the trip into town if I absolutely have to and hate any form of shopping unless it is for dog stuff on the internet. I usually order all my farm needs on the phone and get it delivered by truck. When I visit the city I just grit my teeth and only stay as long as I absolutely have to.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sara Waters said:


> At trials I run 5 dogs in multiple classes, I dont have time to hang out with anything other than my dogs LOL.
> 
> I do have a reletively senior role at work because I have never been very good at doing what I am told LOL. I like having the independence to do things my way, but try to avoid outright leadership roles that involves too much team work LOL
> 
> Like James I know what to do to get on with people and get the job done well, but I only do it part time and cant wait to get back to my farm where I can happily exist with my animals and myself. I tend to avoid social interaction when possible and have no problems doing things by myself. I only make the trip into town if I absolutely have to and hate any form of shopping unless it is for dog stuff on the internet. I usually order all my farm needs on the phone and get it delivered by truck. When I visit the city I just grit my teeth and only stay as long as I absolutely have to.



That's not being a type A. That's being a recluse...and I sometimes wish I had that option.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> That's not being a type A. That's being a recluse...and I sometimes wish I had that option.


Yes I guess. Have always been on that path and finally came to the stage in my life where I had the option to do it. My friends dont really get it at all. LOL


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Some might call that mild reclusive behavior Sara. But as long as you're ok with it, and comfortable in your own skin, to hell with what they want to call it.


----------

